# Where to Live in Munich



## laurahtx

Hello all. My husband and I are looking to move to Munich in the next few years. We have a scouting trip planned this November to learn more about the neighborhoods that interest us. I am looking to map out our November trip and hoping you can give me some advice on the areas that fit our needs. We will only have 8 days to explore the city, so I want to be as informed as possible before we arrive.

I've done some research and really like Bogenhausen, Pasing, and Trudering. I also reallly liked Au-Haidhausen, Schawbing, and Berg am Laim, but haven't seen as many places available to rent in those areas. It seems that Pasing and Trudering may be a bit far removed from things. We are fine with not being completely in the middle of things, but we won't have a car and will need to be in close enough proximity to supermarkets, rail lines, and such. Is that a problem in those areas?

Information about us:
* We are self employed and will not need to commute to work.
* We will not have a car, so access to public transportation is extremely important.
* We have pets and will need to have a private, fenced yard/garden. This means we will need a free standing home or a terraced home.
* We can spend up to 2,500 in cold rent, but cheaper is always preferred.
* While we don't need to be downtown, we don't want to be too far from supermarkets and restaurants. We are open to suggestions that are on the outskirts of town if these needs are met.
* We are in our early 30s and have no children.

Am I looking in the wrong areas? Are there areas that fit our transportation, garden, and price needs better? Do you have any other suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## Tellus

laurahtx said:


> Hello all. My husband and I are looking to move to Munich in the next few years. We have a scouting trip planned this November to learn more about the neighborhoods that interest us. I am looking to map out our November trip and hoping you can give me some advice on the areas that fit our needs. We will only have 8 days to explore the city, so I want to be as informed as possible before we arrive.
> 
> I've done some research and really like Bogenhausen, Pasing, and Trudering. I also reallly liked Au-Haidhausen, Schawbing, and Berg am Laim, but haven't seen as many places available to rent in those areas. It seems that Pasing and Trudering may be a bit far removed from things. We are fine with not being completely in the middle of things, but we won't have a car and will need to be in close enough proximity to supermarkets, rail lines, and such. Is that a problem in those areas?
> 
> Information about us:
> * We are self employed and will not need to commute to work.
> * We will not have a car, so access to public transportation is extremely important.
> * We have pets and will need to have a private, fenced yard/garden. This means we will need a free standing home or a terraced home.
> * We can spend up to 2,500 in cold rent, but cheaper is always preferred.
> * While we don't need to be downtown, we don't want to be too far from supermarkets and restaurants. We are open to suggestions that are on the outskirts of town if these needs are met.
> * We are in our early 30s and have no children.
> 
> Am I looking in the wrong areas? Are there areas that fit our transportation, garden, and price needs better? Do you have any other suggestions?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,
try to give you a short overview form my side - used to live near Munich in eighties and worked downtown. Munich was expensive and meanwhile is one of the most expensive towns.
The areas you're looking for are most prefered and get highest €/sqm like Bogenhausen, Schwabing, Haidhausen etc.
f.i. https://www.immonet.de/bayern/muenchen-mitte-wohnung-mieten.html

We had flats in outskirts Vaterstetten, Dorfen, Erding because commuting is very easy by S-Bahn.
But since Munich airport has been built there rents have rised extremely.
Munich public transport
MVV - Netzpläne

Houses for rent are rare
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-haus-mieten/muenchen/c205l6411r20
but flats too
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-wohnung-mieten/muenchen/c203l6411r20

So what you 're looking for is rare as hens teeth but good luck for your plans :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tellus

Hey, just found an offer of a townhouse in Baldham we used to live in Eighties.
https://www.immonet.de/angebot/32019126?drop=sel&related=false
Our Landlord offered it for 618K D-Mark, now 310K E...
we did 'nt got the money - later he dropped to 545K Marks, cause no buyer, nobody would live in the middle of town houses.
Today unrenovated 675K Euro plus +++

btw.: running costs are an important point in Germany, half the rent is not unusual.


----------



## Alltimegreat1

I‘d recommend Neuperlach or Waldperlach.


----------



## Tellus

Alltimegreat1 said:


> I‘d recommend Neuperlach or Waldperlach.


So you would recommend Bronx / Co-Op City if someone asks for a good place to live in NYC ??
Guess you never were in Neuperlach..


----------



## Alltimegreat1

Out there I‘d suggest Jersey City. I lived in Neuperlach for over a year, Theresa-Giese-Allee


----------



## Tellus

Alltimegreat1 said:


> I lived in Neuperlach for over a year, Theresa-Giese-Allee


OMG...


----------



## lenaolsen

I guess this topic is no longer that popular, but for those who will look for homes in the future, I can suggest a few less known resources: 

---> locanto.de
---> askalo.de


----------

